# Bennie enjoying a grass nibble



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

I found this cute little pet grass container and thought Bennie might like it. (They didn't have any with bird pictures  ) Anyway, he seems to like to nibble at the strands of grass. They will keep growing if i keep it watered and I have more seeds.


----------



## Odysseus (Jan 27, 2014)

Your tiel looks cute! Is that wheat grass?
Some pet stores sell wheat grass for animals like cats and birds. I believe they are very nutritious for your birds.

http://www.parrotparrot.com/articles/parrotdiet/wheatgrass-health-food-for-pet-birds/

http://www.birdtricks.com/blog/wheat-grass-for-parrots/


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

So cute!!


----------



## Francesca (Apr 30, 2015)

Bennie is really cute! What a nice little giftie for him and yummy too!


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

Thats really cute! X x


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*grass nibble*

The label said it was rye grass. I have trouble getting Bennie to eat veggies, so I was glad to see him nibble at this. I also just found out he likes kale! He will also nibble broccoli buds and peas.


----------



## han93 (Aug 1, 2014)

Bennie looks like he's enjoying it


----------

